# You little brown noser, you!



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## icassell (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 25, 2008)

Ha. Dorky dog.
Diggin in the yard.
Again.
Hmph.


----------



## Tyjax (Jul 25, 2008)

That dog should meet me Austrailian Cattle Dog... have puppies, then they could open a coal mining company or a canine excavation company. *glares at the lunar surface that used to be his back yard.* Bad dog bad! Sit, Stay, sit!


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 26, 2008)

Tyjax makes me laugh.
He isn't THAT bad. They have like 6 holes they dug, because they like to curl up in the damp soil after we sprinkled the yard in the afternoon, because it's cool.
Sam, our retired Catahoula mix cowdog, is worse about it. He digs up around our baby apple tree.
I named the trees Adam & Eve.
Because you know... the tree... the Garden of Eden... I've always thought it was like an apple...
Okay.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 26, 2008)

Heehee, he looks pretty pleased with himself. Fun pic.


----------



## photocat (Jul 26, 2008)

Tyjax said:


> That dog should meet me Austrailian Cattle Dog... have puppies, then they could open a coal mining company or a canine excavation company. *glares at the lunar surface that used to be his back yard.* *Bad dog bad! Sit, Stay, sit!*


 
that's funny... that's what I tell you all the time.  :lmao:


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks like chocolate


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Antarctican! 

Photocat: 

Toofpaste: Very... grainy... chocolate? :raisedbrow:


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 26, 2008)

CowboysDaughter said:


> Thanks Antarctican!
> 
> Photocat:
> 
> Toofpaste: Very... grainy... chocolate? :raisedbrow:


 







Pardon me, what I meant was Scharffen Berger


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 26, 2008)

I still don't say it looks like chocolate.
Not even cocoa powder.
Oh, I'm sorry.
_"Scharffen Berger"_.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't know, I just saw the picture and wanted hot cocoa lol


----------

